# idolomantis male and female



## macro junkie (Apr 15, 2009)

sub female on left

adult male on right.

i have 6 in total


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello MJ, good to see you! nice mantis! :lol:


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 15, 2009)

those are cool mantis i like the males colors.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey MJ, glad to see you back here after all the chatting in Canon forum and the great advices on macro shooting for me. Best of luck with the idolomantis they are beautiful.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

Great photo, MJ! Can you tell how you got the background all white? Are they on a piece of white posterboard or something? Just curious...


----------



## revmdn (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool beans.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Great photo, MJ! Can you tell how you got the background all white? Are they on a piece of white posterboard or something? Just curious...


a3 paper or photo paper..flash set to +1


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 17, 2009)

hey, good to see you back here  

nice shots, good luck with them


----------



## ismart (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice pics as always. Best of luck breeding them.


----------



## superfreak (Apr 17, 2009)

beautiful!! *drools*


----------



## jameslongo (May 2, 2009)

The shoulder pads are very '80s  Nevertheless, the male's colouring is exquisite! His antennae seem a lot chunkier than the female's. Is that a sexual dimorphism or some sort of jpeg/photoshop glitch?

Just a question out of curiosity. This photo is epic. Good job!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 2, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> The shoulder pads are very '80s  Nevertheless, the male's colouring is exquisite! His antennae seem a lot chunkier than the female's. Is that a sexual dimorphism or some sort of jpeg/photoshop glitch?Just a question out of curiosity. This photo is epic. Good job!


Males have chunky antennae to catch them luv pheromones.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?ac...olomantis+photo


----------



## jameslongo (May 2, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Males have chunky antennae to catch them luv pheromones.http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?ac...olomantis+photo


Thanks for doing the research Phil. I'm a man/boy who just wants results &amp; fast. You would expect to see antennae like that on a moth


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 2, 2009)

Well, that didn't work!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 2, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Thanks for doing the research Phil. I'm a man/boy who just wants results &amp; fast. You would expect to see antennae like that on a moth


Or a beetle: http://bugguide.net/images/cache/U0S0E0K0M...KOQYKOQZQWR.jpg

Or a moose: http://traitorjoe.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/moose.jpg


----------



## Katnapper (May 2, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Or a moose: http://traitorjoe.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/moose.jpg


Oh my... that moose is smiling! :lol: Actually, I would love to see "horns" like that on a mantis, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

Say you had a mesh cage and you put a female in there that occures locally do youy think males would come up to the cage?

Sorry that is kinda off topic.


----------



## Katnapper (May 2, 2009)

Chase said:


> Say you had a mesh cage and you put a female in there that occures locally do youy think males would come up to the cage?Sorry that is kinda off topic.


It's been done.... yes, males will come and gather on the cage.


----------

